# NICWIM - thinking of you today



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just wanted to show that we are all thinking of you today for Charlies very special day.  

You know where I am to talk to. 

You are very much in my heart and thoughts and I am sure Oscar is looking after Charlie for you. 

Carrie


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I second that hun. I cannot imagine how you are feeling, but I know that Charlie is looking over you. 

I am thinking of you and your family, you are a very strong lady. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thinking of you and your precious angel Charlie - may he rest peacefully. 

Lou
XXX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nic

Thinking of you loads hunny. Sending lots of love and hugs your way 

Kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nic

Thinking of you today especially

sleep peacefully little charlie

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hunnie

You are deeply in my thoughts hunnie,Little man will be looking over his mammy and daddy and with u all ur way through this heartache.Rest in peace little man sleep tight!   Deffintaly too special to stay with us.

Lots of love and hugs chik
Love kelly


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Thinking of you, DH and your percious little Angel today   May he watch over you always,

With love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sending a big   for you and dh today. Rest in peace little angel Charlie.

Maria xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just to say we are all thinking of u  

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you all so much. It does really help to know people are thinking of us and really care.

You are all wonderful ladies  

Nic, Shane, Lee and angel Charlie x


----------

